# Οι κομματικές παρατάξεις στα πανεπιστήμια



## Alexandra (May 27, 2010)

Ίσως θα ταίριαζε και στα αστεία γιουτιουμπάκια, αλλά φυσικά δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο:





Το ανακάλυψα στο γκρουπ του facebook, *Να καταργηθούν οι Κομματικές Παρατάξεις στα Πανεπιστήμια και στα Τ.Ε.Ι.*
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=51378066621

Φίλες και Φίλοι συμφοιτητές και συμφοιτήτριες το γκρούπ αυτό έχει δημιουργηθεί με σκοπό να καταργηθούν οι Κομματικές Παρατάξεις (Εκπρόσωποι των πολιτικών κομμάτων στα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα) σε όλα τα Τ.Ε.Ι. , Α.Ε.Ι. και λοιπές σχολές της χώρας.

Είναι μια προσπάθεια να ενωθούμε όλοι αυτοί που διαφωνούμε με την ύπαρξη "πολιτικών χρωμάτων" μέσα στα Εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα και θέλουμε μια ενιαία φοιτητική δύναμη να εκπροσωπεί τα δικαιώματα μας, αποτελούμενη από άτομα μη υποστηριζόμενα από κόμματα και πολιτικούς αλλά από άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για την σωστή λειτουργία της εκάστοτε σχολής, την επίλυση προβλημάτων, την εκπροσώπηση απόψεως σε εθνικά θέματα που αφορούν την παιδεία, τις συνελεύσεις περι καταλήψεων και οτιδήποτε άλλο μας αφορά και τόσα χρόνια απλά παρακολουθούμε μη έχοντας την δύναμη να το αλλάξουμε.

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με δύο τρόπους:

Α) Με την πλήρη κατάργηση των παρατάξεων και την δημιουργία μιας επιτροπής ανα τμήμα αποτελούμενης από άτομα εκλεγμένα από τους φοιτητές (ατομικές υποψηφιότητες) για την εκπροσώπηση τους με το σύνολο των επιτροπών να αποτελεί την επιτροπή εκπροσώπησης της Σχολής.

Β) Με την κατάργηση των ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ παρατάξεων που υπάρχουν αυτή την στιγμή και την δημιουργία ΦΟΙΤΗΤΙΚΩΝ παρατάξεων ανεξάρτητες τελείως από κόμματα και συμφέροντα, οι οποίες με την σειρά τους εκλεγμένες μέσα από ομαδικές υποψηφιότητες θα εκπροσωπούν κάθε τμήμα και το σύνολο τους θα εκπροσωπεί την Σχολή.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι με τον δεύτερο τρόπο υπάρχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες τα πράγματα να ξαναγυρίσουν σιγά σιγά στην κατάσταση που είναι τώρα οπότε θα υποστηρίξω τον πρώτο σαν πιο λειτουργικό.

Γνωρίζω πως η κινητοποίηση αυτή σε αρκετούς φαίνεται δύσκολη, σε άλλους ίσως αδύνατη, είναι γεγονός οτί είναι ένα πολύ τολμηρό εγχείρημα αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατο αν ενωθούμε όλοι οι φοιτητές που διαφωνούμε με την ύπαρξη των παρατάξεων. Το σύνολο των φοιτητών που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι σε παρατάξεις είναι περίπου το 30% με 40% που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ένα άλλο 60% με 70% που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί και φυσικά δεν αποφασίζει για το μέλλον της σχολής του.

Καλώ λοιπόν όλους όσους συμφωνούν με αυτή την πράξη να συγκεντρωθούν σε αυτό το γκρούπ και εν συνεχεία οι φοιτητές που θα μαζευτούν από την κάθε σχολή, οργανωμένα πλέον, να συγκεντρωθούν και να ζητήσουν την άρση λειτουργίας όλων των κομματικών παρατάξεων στην σχολή τους και την δημιουργία μίας νέας ενιαίας επιτροπής χωρίς όνομα ή χρώμα που να παραπέμπει στα πολιτικά κόμματα αυτής της χώρας. Για την επίλυση των πραγματικών προβλημάτων όπως:

- Τις αποφάσεις σε μέτρα για την Παιδεία,
- Τις καθυστερήσεις στις παραδόσεις των βιβλίων,
- Τις ουρές στις γραμματείες των σχολών,
- Τις απαράδεκτες βιβλιοθήκες,
- Τις ταπετσαρίες από αφίσες που κοσμούν κατά καιρούς τους τοίχους των σχολών
- Τα προβλήματα με τους καθηγητές
- Την ελλιπή ενημέρωση
- Τις καταλήψεις που αποφασίζουν ή δεν αποφασίζουν οι «λίγοι»
- Τις απαράδεκτες αίθουσες διδασκαλίας
- Τις απλησίαστες τουαλέτες
Και λοιπά άλλα...

Τέλος σε όλους αυτούς που :
- Τρώνε λεφτά,
- Νοιάζονται μόνο για τα πάρτυ,
- Χειραγωγούνται από πολιτικά κόμματα,
- Παίζουν μουσική έξω απο πόρτες αμφιθεάτρων και αιθουσών εντός των οποίων γίνεται μάθημα,
- Φέρνουνε μπράβους μέσα στις σχολές
- Στήνουνε όλες τις «ψηφοφορίες»
- Οργανώνουν αυτές τις γενικές συνελεύσεις με όλο το ξύλο, τα σκουπίδια, τα βρισίδια, την καταστροφή των κτιρίων, την έλλειψη σεβασμού και γενικά την παραβίαση κάθε δημοκρατικού κανόνα και αξίας που υποτίθεται ότι βασικά υπηρετούν.

Τέλος λοιπόν σε ΠΑΣΠ, ΔΑΠ-ΝΔΦΚ, ΠΚΣ, ΕΑΑΚ, ΔΙΚΤΥΟ και λοιπούς. Η μόρφωση δεν ανήκει στα κόμματα. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το καλό της σχολής του μπορεί να το υπερασπιστεί μέσω μιας ενιαίας επιτροπής που θα αποτελείται από κομμάτια όλων των πλευρών αλλά και κομμάτια φοιτητών που ποτέ εως τώρα δεν είχαν ασχοληθεί λόγω της απαίχθιας προς τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των παρατάξεων. Στείλτε σε όσους περισσότερους φοιτητές μπορείτε πρόσκληση για το γκρούπ, μόνο έτσι θα καταφέρουμε να μαζευτούμε και να διεκδικήσουμε τα πραγματικά δικαιώματα μας.

Υ.Γ. «Λύκοι θα υπάρχουν όσο υπάρχουν πρόβατα...»​


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2010)

Τραγικό! Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως το γεγονός ότι ακόμα και στα Πανεπιστήμια που δεν μπορεί να επέμβει η αστυνομία, η κατάσταση είναι όπως και εκτός των Πανεπιστημίων που μπορεί να παρέμβει η αστυνομία.


----------



## azimuthios (May 27, 2010)

+1000 

Τα ζω από κοντά πλέον...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Με όλον τον σεβασμό, θα διαφωνήσω για λόγους αρχής. Φοβούμαι ότι η λογική «πονάνε παρατάξεις, κόβουμε παρατάξεις» οδηγεί (σε ευρύτερο πλαίσιο) στη λογική «δεν χρειαζόμαστε κόμματα», που οδηγεί με τη σειρά της στη λογική «να καεί η βουλή».

Απλώς χρειαζόμαστε παρατάξεις, κόμματα, πολιτικούς που θα κάνουν όλα αυτά τα τόσο απαραίτητα πράγματα --και φοιτητές και πολίτες που θα φροντίζουν από κοντά, με τη συμμετοχή τους και με τον έλεγχό τους, ώστε οι παρατάξεις, τα κομματα και οι πολιτικοί να κάνουν αυτά που δεσμεύονται και αυτά που πρέπει.

Προφανώς θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα αν _Το σύνολο των φοιτητών που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι σε παρατάξεις είναι περίπου το 30% με 40% που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ένα άλλο 60% με 70% που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί και φυσικά δεν αποφασίζει για το μέλλον της σχολής του._ Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως πώς θα ενεργοποιηθεί αυτό το ποσοστό αν καταργηθούν αντί να βελτιωθούν οι υπάρχουσες δομές.

Και γενικότερα, αρχίζει και με προβληματίζει σοβαρά η γενικευμένη και απολιτική παρέμβαση υπέρ κάποιων σιωπηλών πλειοψηφιών. Ας γίνουν επιτέλους φανερές να τις ακούσουμε!


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2010)

Εγώ δεν είμαι βέβαιος τι εξυπηρετούν _επισήμως_ τα κόμματα μέσα στα Πανεπιστήμια; Πολιτική σκέψη; Πολιτική παρέμβαση; Ιδεολογία; Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός και ο λόγος λειτουργίας τους;


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Αμβρόσιο ότι δεν βλέπω σε τι εξυπηρετεί η _επίσημη _παρουσία των κομμάτων μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια. Η παρουσία των κομμάτων στη Βουλή είναι αυτονόητη. Είναι επίσης αυτονόητο ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές θα ψηφίζουν κάποιο κόμμα στις εκλογές. Γιατί πρέπει όμως να κρίνονται και να αποφασίζονται μέσω κομματικών γραμμών τα θέματα που απασχολούν ένα πανεπιστήμιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Μα το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς ότι μετατρέψαμε την πολιτική σε κομματοκρατία και δεν μπορούμε καν να διανοηθούμε κόμματα που η κύρια δουλειά τους θα είναι η πολιτική και η προσφορά και όχι οι ίντριγκες, οι τακτικισμοί, τα βολεματάκια.

Φυσικά (κτγμ! :)) και *πρέπει* οι φοιτητές να γνωρίζουν τις πολιτικές διαφορές, μεγάλες και μικρές, σε όλες τους τις αποχρώσεις στα πιο παραγωγικά χρόνια για τη μόρφωση και την καλλιέργεια του χαρακτήρα τους. Φυσικά και *δεν πρέπει* να υπάρχει κομματοκρατία και συναλλαγή στη διοίκηση και στην καθημερινή διαχείριση. Αλλά και αυτό ισχύει γενικότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2010)

Άρα δεν διαφωνούμε.:)


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Γενικά, προς τα έξω μπορεί να μοιάζει ότι οι φοιτητές είναι φανατισμένα κομματόσκυλα, όμως όπως τα θυμάμαι από τη δική μου εποχή στο πανεπιστήμιο (πολύ μετά τη μεταπολίτευση και την περίοδο που η πολιτικοποίηση της νεολαίας ήταν δεδομένη), τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ μετριοπαθή και κυρίως χαβαλεδιάρικα. Και πώς να είναι διαφορετικά άλλωστε; Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να ανοίγουν κεφάλια για γκομενικές διαφορές και για την εύνοια του καθηγητή που παίζει τις παρατάξεις στα δάχτυλα, παρά για τις κομματικές διαφορές. Τα κόμματα απλά παρέχουν το πλαίσιο οργάνωσης. 

Επίσης, επειδή είχα κάποτε την ίδια κουβέντα με τον τότε πρόεδρο του ΣΕΦΛ (σύλλογος Ελλήνων φοιτητών Λονδίνου), μου είχε εξηγήσει ότι δυστυχώς ήταν απαραίτητα τα κόμματα γιατί το περιοδικό του ΣΕΦΛ, ο χορός του ΣΕΦΛ, το κλαμπ του ΣΕΦΛ, κάτι άλλες εκδηλωσεις του ΣΕΦΛ κλπ. πληρώνονταν από τις εισφορές των παρατάξεων των μελών του ΔΣ. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειαζόταν να ζητήσουν συνδρομή από τους φοιτητές (εκτός από ενα συμβολικό ποσό). Υποθέτω κάτι αντίστοιχο θα συμβαίνει και στην Ελλάδα. Εμείς στο πανεπιστήμιο οργανώναμε σαν έτος κάποιες εκδηλώσεις, με τη βοήθεια των παρατάξεων. Από κινηματογραφικές προβολές μέχρι γλέντια. Τότε νόμιζα ότι τα έξοδα καλύπτονταν από το εισιτήριο, τώρα που έχω οργανώσει 500 εκδηλώσεις ξέρω καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα στο να υπάρχει επίσημη εκπροσώπηση των κομμάτων (και ειδικότερα των πολιτικών τους νεολαιών) στα πανεπιστήμια. (Εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα στο να εκπροσωπούνται κάθε λογής θεσμικά όργανα, ΜΚΟ κλπ, αλλά αυτό οδηγεί αλλού τη συζήτηση, οπότε ας το αφήσουμε).

Επίσης δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα στην πολιτική και κοινωνική δουλειά των νεολαιών (είπαμε, ούτε των λοιπών).

Πρόβλημα βλέπω στην κομματικοποίηση της πολιτικής στη διαχείριση και διοίκηση των ΑΕΙ. Επίσης βλέπω όμως ότι είναι πολύ λεπτή και δυσδιάκριτη η κόκκινη γραμμή που ξεχωρίζει αυτά τα δύο πράγματα και τη λειτουργία του πρώτου χωρίς το δεύτερο.

Άρα, ναι, μάλλον συμφωνούμε σε πολλά πράγματα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2010)

Θεωρητικά και ιδανικά, η πολιτικοποίηση θα ήταν απαραίτητο κομμάτι της εκπαίδευσης όλων των φοιτητών, ανεξαρτήτως αντικειμένου. Πρακτικά, όπως ξέρουμε αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει _σωστά_ ούτε σε 100 χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Θεωρητικά και ιδανικά, η πολιτικοποίηση θα ήταν απαραίτητο κομμάτι της εκπαίδευσης όλων των φοιτητών, ανεξαρτήτως αντικειμένου. Πρακτικά, όπως ξέρουμε αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει _σωστά_ ούτε σε 100 χρόνια.


Θα το κάνετε σωστά ή θα φωνάξουμε τα ΔΝΤιά;


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Οι μόνες πολιτικές κινήσεις αυτών των παρατάξεων είναι : 

ΠΑΣΠ - Διακοπές στη Μύκονο

ΔΑΠ - Διακοπές στη Σαντορίνη.

ΚΚΕ - 1.800 ευρώ μισθοί. 1.400 ευρώ σύνταξη

ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ - ΘΡΑΚΗ, ΣΕΚ

ΕΑΑΚ - Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα μεταπτυχιακά και στη ΝΑSA

Δεν αναφέραμε όμως και την παρακμή των τηλεοπτικών εκπομπών. Αυτοί τι σχολές να 'βγαλαν άραγε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2010)

Ilena, δεν έχω καταλάβει ποια τσετσέ σε τσίμπησε και η δράση σου είναι κάτι μεταξύ ταύρου εν υαλοπωλείω και κατσίκας που τρίβεται στην γκλίτσα του τσοπάνη (αν δεν ξέρεις τον ιδιωματισμό, σημαίνει «πάω γυρεύοντας»). Χώνεσαι σε νήματα παλιά και νέα, και, παρά το νεαρόν της ηλικίας σου, καταθέτεις απόψεις μάλλον ακραίες λες και θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να προκαλέσεις αντιδράσεις. Επειδή δουλεύουμε εν μέσω υψηλών θερμοκρασιών, είναι δυνατό να ασχοληθούμε με πιο δροσερά θέματα; Ή, τέλος πάντων, να επιστρέψεις για λίγο στα στρείδια;


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Εντάξει, θα επιστρέψω εκεί.


----------

